# MATCHING BLOOD TYPE DONOR AND RECIPIENT



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

i am awaiting donor eggs as mine are well past it  

i an A positive and dh is b somthing, he will do his bit.

donor offered is AB. know nothing about compatible blod types.  have asked clonic but any advice gratefully received


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi CoconutKym

Here are a few sites that explain blood types. The National blood service site also gives a blood calculator to show compatibility etc 

http://www.blood.co.uk/pages/e13basic.html

http://www.mckinley.uiuc.edu/handouts/blood%5Ftype.html

http://www.biology.arizona.edu/Human_Bio/problem_sets/blood_types/rh_factor.html

Hope this helps and good luck with your treatment 

Dibley x


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hiya hun, I see youve been offered a Donor at San Repro, how long did you wait for it?  Any news on dh yet, I bet hes is rattling  like a kitchen sink these days. I also got the M. glenville fertility plus for myself , and dh, fingers crossed for a better result next time hun!
Love Shellyjxxx
P.s What is the total price of a cycle at San repro?


----------

